# Blood in Breastmilk (looking for reassurance for new mom)



## lghalacrity (Jul 8, 2005)

My sister just had her first baby, and she's going through some of the usual first-time mom breastfeeding issues - soreness, a bit of a learning curve getting a good latch, and so on.

But for the last 2 days (baby was born 6 days ago), the little one has been spitting up blood. We're pretty sure that it's my sisters, as her nipples are cracked (we're working on this, lots of Lansinoh and glycerin/cooling packs). However, my sister is extremely worried about this.

She tried pumping yesterday, but her supply started dwindling. So, after a day of pumping then feeding the baby expressed breastmilk, she went back to the breast.

My best advice for her is to -CALM DOWN- and let her body take time to get used to all of this. Her breasts will heal, the baby will learn to nurse better, and all will settle down soon. IMO, a little blood in the milk is ok, even if the baby is spitting up a little.

She has taken the little one to the doctor every day this week (for billirubin counts, primarily, but now the blood issue as well). The doc doesn't seem terribly concerned about the blood in the milk, but still my sister frets.

Any disagreements? Addendums? Words of wisdom? I think she needs reassurance more than anything else. Gosh, I'd have been worried if this happened with my first.

Thanks!


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

nak

as far as i know blood in the milk is fine. if i were her i'd stick to just breast. bottle can make babes latch different.


----------



## weepyngwyllow (May 6, 2006)

Congrats to the new mom. Blood in the breast milk is ok. Definalty tell her to feed off the breast that is less sore 1st (maybe hand massage the really sore one to sloosh off some of the let down too) before giving the one that hurts the most. Try getting ahold of a lactation consultant thru the hospital or health department to get an idea of better postitions for latching. Thats the main issue we see with sore/cracked/dry/bleeding nipples. also make sure that the babys lips are flanged out and the tounge is under the nipple and most or all or the areoula is in little ones mouth. Keep up the lansinoh and cool packs. tylenol for pain if needed and check with a prefessional if it gets worse.


----------



## shelleyd (Jul 24, 2005)

My dd spit up blood when my nipples were cracked and bleeding. As long as baby seems fine otherwise (and mom's getting help with breastfeeding), I wouldn't worry. Once my nipples healed, she never spit up blood again. Good luck









Shelley


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Congratulations to your sister (and to you as well!)

My nipples cracked and bleed off and on for the first few weeks (latch was fine after the first day, but the first few latches were off and it took a while to heal fully). Both the Dr Sears Baby Book and the (mainstream) What to Expect in the First Year book mention that babies can spit up blood that they get from mom and that this isn't anything to worry about as long as the babe seems to be doing well. So if you need any books to help reassure your sister then those are both options.

I would second the pp who mentioned contacting a LC, LLL, or other breastfeeding support person in your community just to make sure your sister has a good latch. Plenty of nipple cream, cool packs, and letting her nipples air dry with a bit of milk on them should get her over the initial ouch!

Congrats again...


----------

